# Blue Vostok Diver



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gents

Good evening!.. I've managed to get a half decent shot of the Amphibia I recently got from Roy. Its on one of his "Oris" style rubber straps, (the 300B I think he calls it), and it wears really nicely. The dial is tricky to capture, but the colour is quite an attractive metallic blue, and the strap is a couple of shades darker, toning well. Sorry the bezel is skewy, I was that busy trying to get a decent shot I completely failed to notice! FYI I've got a 7 1/2 inch wrist to give you an idea of the size of the watch head.










Bang per buck, these are great watches. I know they aren't to everyones taste, but they've got bags of character and are rather endearing for their "honesty". If you've got a Â£30 and you're wondering what to do with it, you could do alot worse than buy an Amphibia!









Richard


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good on that strap









I think we all know how good the Vostoks are


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Gents
> 
> Good evening!..


Nice opening Richard, how polite, standards have been slipping recently









Good photo, nice watch and the strap sets it off a treat, nicer than the black dial IMO.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Rich, I gave Jase my blue one but I still have Alby









How soft are those straps, the only rubbers I've had have been the seiko waves and I find them to hard.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Very nice Rich, I gave Jase my blue one but I still have Alby
> 
> How soft are those straps, the only rubbers I've had have been the seiko waves and I find them to hard


Amphibias still going strong thanks Paul...

For your other 'problem' I recomend the 'Performer' by Durex....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just knew someone would stoop so low and I had a feelin it would be you Jase


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

The straps are stiff-ish when the watch has been unworn, but after a few minutes on the wrist they do become very "bendy" and comfortable as they warm slightly. Although a big Seiko fan myself, I must say the Wave Vent strap isn't one of my favourites. This strap of Roys is much more "rubbery" and less stiff "plastic-y" in comparison with Seiko waves. Its a very good bit of kit, trimmable from both sides to keep the clasp in the middle of the wrist and very wearable on a daily basis. The Canon S70 I've just bought, (7.1M pixel), is clearly a clever piece of technology. I'm still playing with all the settings, (of which there are many), and think I'm kinda getting towards the sort of quality that does justice to the subject item. I've a long way to go yet though in comparison with some of the composition shots I've seen posted here!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks for the strap info Rich, I'll have to try one out. Don't worry about the pictures, it comes with practice, just try to remember what you did when you take a good one!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Rich,

I do like Vostoks, in fact I'm wearing one now.







I think the movements are pretty good, I've never had a bad one. One I had (I gave it to my best mate) ran at a reliable +5 seconds a day on the wrist.









The bezels are not stainless steel unlike the rest of the case, which is a shame. The one on my Neptune has lost a tiny piece of the plating.









But, putting this into perspective with the price how could anyone complain?

I'm tempted by a Vostok Europe K3, it's a very nice looking watch with the 31 jeweled movement and a very solid looking case.

I can't fault Vostoks at all considering the very reasonable prices charged.


----------

